# Folding Layout?



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I wanna build a HO layout that's 4'X6' and has a side that folds down. Basically 2 2'X6' panels. Keeping track down permanently. How do I make sure the track aligns and keeps power all around and so on.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Seems to me that the most simple way to establish track alignment
across the 'hinge' section would be to lay flex track over it, fasten
it down, then cut the rails. 

You would want to have either a flexible cable or use a jack and
plug to carry power between the two sections.

Don


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Something to keep in mind about this folding layout. Any scenery or structures you have on the layout will be subject to getting smashed or broken when the layout is folded in half. You won't be able to lean it up against anything or lay it flat on the floor unless this is a track only application.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Just track. Nothing fancy. Will build if only the future studio apartment allows the space!


----------

